# Zapco C2k6.0 factory upgrade



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

I know that you can get a factory upgrade on this amplifier, it essentially doubles the power output for $80. Talked to Robert a few years ago about it and he said its for competition and it runs super hot and I would need lots of ventilation. 

Has anyone run this mod? Pro's cons? My plan is to run this to a Morel Supremo component set so 300w instead of 150.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It's a good modification if you want more power. It basically raises the PS rail voltage to what it would be with a lower impedence load. In other words, you would get the power rating at 4ohms that would normally be at 2ohms. 

Matt


----------



## waylouderthanyou (Dec 22, 2009)

great amp, i actually have one for sale, mint condition. pm me


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt R said:


> It's a good modification if you want more power. It basically raises the PS rail voltage to what it would be with a lower impedence load. In other words, you would get the power rating at 4ohms that would normally be at 2ohms.
> 
> Matt


What would the power be bridged into 2 ohms mono?

Would it be available for my C2K2.0X?

2 x 50 @ 4 ohms
2 x 100 @ 2 ohms
1 x 400 @ 2 ohms bridge mono

What kind of power would I be looking at with the upgrade?


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

I think its only available for the 6.0 maybe the 4.0. 

email [email protected]

He is the man with Zapco service, and hes the man as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

mdechgan said:


> What would the power be bridged into 2 ohms mono?
> 
> Would it be available for my C2K2.0X?
> 
> ...


If you do the mod I dont think you can run it 2 ohms anymore, you would get the power of 2 ohms at 4 ohm.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes I think you are right as well, no more 2 ohm option unless you like fried amplifier. 

If that were the case, I'd get lots of 2.0's put them in an A/C enclosure and mod them all! Awesome.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

illcrx said:


> I think its only available for the 6.0 maybe the 4.0.
> 
> email [email protected]
> 
> He is the man with Zapco service, and hes the man as well!


Bob is a really busy guy.
I don't think he has much time to answer questions on the Zapco forum.
Many unanswered posts.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the 2.0x is so weak. I am bridging mono to power my 10w6v2. One would think 400 watts would be enough for a 10" sub.

The 2.0x has 3 10 amp fuses. total 30 amps. I am looking at 360 watts total power at 100% efficiency which I'm sure it is not.
So how is it possible to achieve 400 watts bridged mono @ 2 ohms?

I blew my fuses twice now.

Do you think I can replace the fuses with 15 amp fuses? Would I risk damaging the amp?


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

You are right I doubt he searches the forums but he ALWAYS replies to emails. 


You will always risk damaging components if you overdrive them.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

I just don't understand how zapco could design an amp rated at 400 watts but supplied with 30 amps of fuse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

illcrx said:


> I think its only available for the 6.0 maybe the 4.0.
> 
> email [email protected]
> 
> He is the man with Zapco service, and hes the man as well!


Dont forget the 9.0


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

One thing you could do is get that 2.0 on your tweeters, another 2.0 for your mids, then a 4.0 for your subs! Theres a nice 3 way setup.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

well 14v x 30 amps is 420 watts, there you go! 

Besides Zapcos are noted for their high efficiency. Also any low wattage amp they are going to spec it up a bit.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

illcrx said:


> One thing you could do is get that 2.0 on your tweeters, another 2.0 for your mids, then a 4.0 for your subs! Theres a nice 3 way setup.


I wish. That's like another $1,XXX The price if inflation, C2K amps are like $5 per watt.
However I prefer to bridge my sub to 2 ohms mono. Too bad the 3.0 is discontinued.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

illcrx said:


> well 14v x 30 amps is 420 watts, there you go!
> 
> Besides Zapcos are noted for their high efficiency. Also any low wattage amp they are going to spec it up a bit.


There is no way any amp is 100% efficient.
Even at 80% efficiency (rare) more like 60% (class A/B) and power 14.4 volts(rare) more like 13.8 - 14 we are looking at 340 watts max.

I am really considering replacing my fuses with 15 amp fuses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Your fuse calculations are wrong, that was the general consensus for years and its kind of a marketing thing. 

Go to Zed's website and read the first part of the manual on the Leviathan and you can see what size fuses you need for what power. A 400 watt amp fused with 50 amps of fusing wont protect the amp, you will end up with a fried board. Have you ever seen one of those? If so did you ever wonder why the fuses didnt work? Because they were too big, a 100 amp fuse can pass way more amps than 100 depending on how long it passes the current.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Your fuse calculations are wrong, that was the general consensus for years and its kind of a marketing thing.
> 
> Go to Zed's website and read the first part of the manual on the Leviathan and you can see what size fuses you need for what power. A 400 watt amp fused with 50 amps of fusing wont protect the amp, you will end up with a fried board. Have you ever seen one of those? If so did you ever wonder why the fuses didnt work? Because they were too big, a 100 amp fuse can pass way more amps than 100 depending on how long it passes the current.


Interesting info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Your fuse calculations are wrong, that was the general consensus for years and its kind of a marketing thing.
> 
> Go to Zed's website and read the first part of the manual on the Leviathan and you can see what size fuses you need for what power. A 400 watt amp fused with 50 amps of fusing wont protect the amp, you will end up with a fried board. Have you ever seen one of those? If so did you ever wonder why the fuses didnt work? Because they were too big, a 100 amp fuse can pass way more amps than 100 depending on how long it passes the current.


I should have said you can end up with a fried board if something goes wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

mdechgan said:


> Interesting info.


I thought it was good info.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I should have said you can end up with a fried board if something goes wrong.


I was just wondering how robust the C2k amps are.
Could the board handle a few extra amps of current.


----------

